# Plumbrook - zone 37



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Was drawn for the gun hunt on Dec 9th at Plumbrook for zone 37. I hear it is thick but was hoping to get some intel on that zone or area from members. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pretty sure that is an igloo zone. If I remember I will check and see if I have that sector map.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure about zone but one of you keep walking zone , hopefully the zones around you will do the same. At any time a brute will enter your zone and if you both sit it will hold up in there and you will never see it.also don’t leave early not sure if they do drives anymore on closed tight zones but if they do it’ really gets em bouncing! You’ll no there doing it it sounds like bottle rockets going off.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Zone map. We'll be in 46 this weekend.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

How did you do?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Any intel on Zone 17? Will be there in January.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

wdr::
We got 2 does. If you recall this day it rained all day but we tuffed it out. My partner saw more deer than me cuz he did the walking. 47 was really thick and full of trails. As said by others these deer are smart and will lay down. Everyone needs to keep them moving. 
There are plenty of deer. They told us 149 per sq mile!!!!
Good luck.


----------

